# What NOT to do when hanging fabric



## ProWallGuy

OK, so I'm on a job in the "Land of the Rich & Shameless" (that would be Southampton, Long Island) and we are installing some fairly high end fabric.

When hanging fabric, you obviously don't want to get anything on the face of the product as it will immediately soak in and stain. 

So, what could be the worst thing to get on the face of it? That's right, a sample of your DNA. I goofed and forgot i had stuck a razor blade in the wall to hold the fabric in place while I made a relief cut around some moldings. I took my right hand and swept it across the fabric to lay it in place a bit better and caught the razor blade with my pinkie. Ouch. Cut it to the bone. 

I am proud to say not one drop got on the fabric, and i wrapped the finger and finished out the day. It was tough to work clean, the blood soaked through layers of bandaids before it finally quit oozing.

Fair warning, if blood or mangled flesh makes you woozy, stop right here.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Unwrapping it in the hotel room that evening.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I'm pretty sure that flap of skin already looks like it dead. I may have to snip it off in a day or two.


----------



## ProWallGuy

It may not look very bad, but it is deep and throbs like a bitch when i accidentally hit in on something.


----------



## ProWallGuy

For those who care, he is a shot of the fabric partially completed.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Not bad for just a 'summer home', you think?


----------



## ProWallGuy

A view out the back door.


----------



## JNLP

:laughing: 
Reminds me of the time a buddy at work had a utility knife blade open in his pocket. Forgot about it & reached in his pocket for something. Clean cut across his palm, you could see all of the insides, and had to get I think 20 stitches. I remember going in on touch up & finding his blood all over the walls & trim. Took me forever to hide his gushing.


----------



## GMack

ProWallGuy said:


> OK, so I'm on a job in the "Land of the Rich & Shameless" (that would be Southampton, Long Island) and we are installing some fairly high end fabric.
> 
> Dang PWG, you really do travel, huh? I grew up further west on Long Island and when I began painting we used to do quite a bit out east, even as far as Montauk a coulple of times. (BTW, the real people live in Monaulk, takes a little longer to get there but a much more down to earth and cool place than the Hamptons). It took us about an hour to get to the Hamptons everyday but the jobs were usually pretty great so nobody minded.
> 
> Anyway, the pics of the house brought back some memories . . . The pics of your hand, Wow! Glad to hear you finished out the day and didn't get a drop on the fabric, a true craftsman! Now, go out onto that deck and have yourself a cold one, begin the healing process:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

Nice little beach shack. You must be working in the poor section of the Hamptons - Billy Joel wouldn't let his dog set foot in that little out building

:thumbup: 


nice gash. Hope it was over the mandatory white shag rug. Didn't you once say you always slice and dice body parts over a white shag?

No one said playing with razor blades was for the squeamish.

Still loved the time I jammed my hand into my apron pocket only to force an unwrapped blade under my middle finger nail. That was a tad painful.


----------



## Paul_R

I might be a *******, but I thought I counted 4 houses, and big ones!:drink: How did you land that job, referral? Hope you heal well. 

Happy paper hanging, Paul.


----------



## FoilEffects

Man I hope to God that you got stiches. That freakin house is amazing!!! I have to give it up to you as I thouhgt that I worked in some large homes... WOW nothing compaired to that, looks almost like a hotel!

By the way nice job on the room, really looks nice.


----------



## NEPS.US

You must be in pretty high demand to do all the traveling that you do ....Do you usually bring all of you own tools? Are these all referals?


----------



## Johnnygo

_Great looking job. I have hung fabric some years ago in TX. I have been painting/drywall over 43 years and have a few slashes from my taping knives esp. the 6 inch. I can shave from these. The "mud pans" can cut nicely also._


----------



## [email protected]

NEPS.US said:


> You must be in pretty high demand to do all the traveling that you do ....Do you usually bring all of you own tools? Are these all referals?


I was thinking on the same lines as "Do you usually bring all of you own tools?" yesterday when I read this topic. So, how do you work out the tools and drops and ladders ect... do they travel with you? 

Welcome aboard Johnnygo! :thumbsup:
Johnnygo, step on over to the pub down the street ( http://www.painttalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3 ) and tell us a bit about yoruself, if you wouldn't mind. 

ProWallGuy, I have always enjoyed your posts. You do some interesting work... Ever thought about affording an apprentice to travel with you? I might consider... lol...


----------



## ProWallGuy

I scored this job through a fellow hanger. Most of you know i travel a bit to hang murals. One of the hangers that helps me on these is Phil Reinhard of South Jersey. He came across this job, and needed a hand. Not much going on in my parts, so I decided to come on up. So its actually his job. We have a casino mural to install in Bangor shortly, so it might just happen that we drive from here straight up north and take care of that immediately after the Hamptons job.

Regarding the tools, back in the day when gas was affordable, I used to drive everywhere and bring most everything I needed. Now, it just isn't cost efficient to drive, much cheaper and quicker to fly in, work, fly out. So, if i have a job out of state, I will use my resources in the NGPP to find a qualified installer that lives in the area of the jobsite, and hire them to help. i have them supply all the materials and equipment. I still bring all my basic hand tools though; just wouldn't feel right without them.

And jason, if the rumors are true that you are willing to work for $90 a day, I'll drag you all over the country with me. Can you tote buckets of water and make a good sandwich? :laughing:
Just kidding. I wish i knew you were up in Portland when I was there recently, we could've hooked up for lunch or cocktails and talked shop. I enjoy meeting other contractors on the road when i get the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco

Hey Pro,

Don't hesitate to look me up when your in the chicago area ever, I'll hook up to talk shop and have a drink.. 

Enjoy your time in the South hampton very nice area!


----------



## [email protected]

ProWallGuy said:


> And jason, if the rumors are true that you are willing to work for $90 a day, I'll drag you all over the country with me. Can you tote buckets of water and make a good sandwich? :laughing:
> Just kidding. I wish i knew you were up in Portland when I was there recently, we could've hooked up for lunch or cocktails and talked shop. I enjoy meeting other contractors on the road when i get the chance. :thumbsup:


Haha.... maybe 10 years ago I would have toted water and made sandswiches.. I can still make a good sandwich but they will cost more than $90... lol 

Yeah no doubt, Mcmenamins is right next door, good food and drink. BTW...during the SW poker Tournament at the Pro Show that my partner was a part of, I decided to go walk through ****ie's Sports so just in case he won that $1000 shopping spree they had (I knew he would take part in the top 20 winners, he's an avid Texas-hold'm player, He took 8th place out of the final 20 of 250, Not BAD! :thumbup: That winning was $1000 at Best Buy ), I would be ready to know what I wanted and while I was there I had to stop in and see your work... Can't help but see it as you walk in the front door. Looks great! 

If your ever back in town, just holler! :yes:

J


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> And jason, if the rumors are true that you are willing to work for $90 a day, I'll drag you all over the country with me. Can you tote buckets of water and make a good sandwich? :laughing:


Now wait a minute, PWG, I thought I had the role of North East Sponge Bitch locked up. :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

daArch said:


> Now wait a minute, PWG, I thought I had the role of North East Sponge Bitch locked up. :thumbup:


Don't worry Bill. For $90 a day, I can afford 2 bitches. :laughing:


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Don't worry Bill. For $90 a day, I can afford 2 bitches. :laughing:



Hell, for 90 a day you could afford FOUR like me. And get back some change.


----------

